# Life as a new join to deployed unit?



## Free_willzyx (Dec 6, 2017)

The Marine reserve rifle companies I'm looking to join are set to deploy mid 2018.  My recruiter said he would try to nail down an 0311 contract for the company closest to me but warned that between boot and soi it'd take 6 months to get to the unit after my ship out date so there's a chance I could miss this one.

I know in the Marine Reserve infantry companies usually deploy every 6-7 years so I want to do what I can to hop on this one.  But what happens if I get to the unit and they've already deployed? Are new joins flown overseas to meet up with the unit (especially if the unit is only about a month or two in to deployment)? Or would a new join be transferred to show up to drill every month with a different company to learn what they can for when their original unit returns?


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 6, 2017)

If you want to deploy, and you know you may miss the boat with this reserve company, why wouldn't you just go active duty?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm going on the assumption that a moderator is going to move this to the appropriate section of this forum.

Spoiler alert: Its is not the Marine Corps Special Operations section.

Secondly -

Why not just go active duty? You're very clearly chasing the active duty dream - for whatever your reasons are for selecting reserve, know that if your heart is to deploying and doing military shit, the reserves are not for you as you will likely attempt to transfer into active duty. Additionally, if you want 0311 - go for 0311, regardless of whatever unit your recruiter thinks you may or may not go to.

My layman's understanding is that _all_ manpower is allocated and assigned by HQMC. Not your recruiter.

Finally, worry about your basic training and getting into a job before you start concerning yourself with deployments. Even as a reservist you have a long road ahead of you before you have to consider any of that noise.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 6, 2017)

Unless things have changed (caveat/disclaimer:  I have been out a while, so....):

When the Marine companies to which I was attached were deployed, they always had a platoon or two and a handful of HHS guys stay back.  I don't recall too many accessions, but whoever stayed behind was in the first group to go next deployment.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 6, 2017)

Well it depends. If your reserve company is deploying north of the 38th parallel into the DPRK then your odds are good. Otherwise it’s not going to happen. The nice thing about the reserves is that there are many opportunities to deploy as an individual augment. Maybe not as a PFC so much but you never know. You need to get trained before you’re useful to the unit after all. That’s why everyone does a work up prior to deployment. Unless we are going to the DPRK, then we are all going...they’re even going to recall guys like @Ocoka, @Polar Bear, and @x SF med to deploy.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 7, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Well it depends. If your reserve company is deploying north of the 38th parallel into the DPRK then your odds are good. Otherwise it’s not going to happen. The nice thing about the reserves is that there are many opportunities to deploy as an individual augment. Maybe not as a PFC so much but you never know. You need to get trained before you’re useful to the unit after all. That’s why everyone does a work up prior to deployment. Unless we are going to the DPRK, then we are all going...they’re even going to recall guys like @Ocoka, @Polar Bear, and @x SF med to deploy.



Just for that, no crayons, ice cream or band-aids for you.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 7, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Well it depends. If your reserve company is deploying north of the 38th parallel into the DPRK then your odds are good. Otherwise it’s not going to happen. The nice thing about the reserves is that there are many opportunities to deploy as an individual augment. Maybe not as a PFC so much but you never know. You need to get trained before you’re useful to the unit after all. That’s why everyone does a work up prior to deployment. Unless we are going to the DPRK, then we are all going...they’re even going to recall guys like @Ocoka, @Polar Bear, and @x SF med to deploy.



Only if I get to use Polar Bear as a human shield.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 7, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Only if I get to use Polar Bear as a human shield.


Meatshield up


----------



## AWP (Dec 7, 2017)

Yay, I wasn't named!!!!!!! No kimchi for me!!!!!!!


----------



## Free_willzyx (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you all for taking the time to respond and I apologize for not putting it in the proper section.

Hillclimb and The Hate Ape: I've thought about going active but I am definitely enjoying my current career field and dont want to completely leave it behind for 4 years.  That being factored in, I realize I can only expect to achieve so much in the military as a part time contributor.  If manpower is allocated through HQMC and not me or my recruiter, then maybe I'm looking too far into this and should just pay my money and sign up.  If I get this deployment great, if not I'm sure there will be another.

DevilDoc: Thank you for explaining that to me, so a new join would drill with the platoons that are still at the unit instead of going to a different company.

Teufel: So realistically if I'm late for this one they wont send me over.  That seems better anyway, I wouldn't be much of a contributor without having been a part of the work up and learning the unit dynamics. I can take the time at the unit to absorb as much as I can so I can be better for the next deployment.  Between IA opportunities and other unit deployments there will be other chances to deploy during an enlistment.

Thank you all again for the help and insight.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 7, 2017)

AWP said:


> Yay, I wasn't named!!!!!!! No kimchi for me!!!!!!!


Obviously you’ll already be there war profiteering.


----------



## digrar (Dec 7, 2017)

Is it even a war if AWP isn't there profiteering from it?


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2017)

digrar said:


> Is it even a war if AWP isn't there profiteering from it?



Not much of one at least. Y'all seriously don't expect me to be involved in some peasant-class war, do you?


----------

